# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Обзор бесплатного антивируса Kaspersky Free

## olejah

Kaspersky Free — первый бесплатный антивирус «Лаборатории Касперского», содержащий необходимый минимум функций, предотвращающих проникновение зловредов на компьютер пользователя. В данном продукте учтено мнение пользователей относительно состава бесплатной «начинки». Кроме того, наличие только самого нужного позволило продукту стать легче аналогичных решений. В этой статье мы хотим рассказать о функциональных возможностях Kaspersky Free и показать примеры работы с ним.

Обзор: https://www.anti-malware.ru/reviews/Kaspersky_Free

----------

Val_Ery

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

